# I’m thinking of getting one of these for my next ride.



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

What do you think guys, pretty classy, huh. Think they’ll let me into the Lux class?


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

UberBLACK Funeral you might be onto something


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

jlevan said:


> What do you think guys, pretty classy, huh. Think they'll let me into the Lux class?


At least you'll know your pax won't rate you after


----------



## Jenesahill (Apr 23, 2018)

Where you will be heading towards in this ride?? I guess graveyard


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

Jenesahill said:


> Where you will be heading towards in this ride?? I guess graveyard


I just want it to scare the piss outta millennials, put a coffin in the back, maybe get a buddy to hide in it & pop up at the right moment.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jlevan said:


> I just want it to scare the piss outta millennials, put a coffin in the back, maybe get a buddy to hide in it & pop up at the right moment.


Yeah, get him to pop out when summoned for an ox cable!

Post the video on YouTube! !!


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> I'm thinking of getting one of these for my next ride


I'm getting one of those on my* last* Ride.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

jlevan said:


> What do you think guys, pretty classy, huh. Think they'll let me into the Lux class?


Do it! People would be dying to ride with you!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> I'm getting one of those on my* last* Ride.


Yep, just crawl inside when you're done!


----------

